# Que estação devo comprar?



## PTbig (18 Dez 2009 às 23:40)

*Estação WH1080*

Olá pessoal.

Ando a ver se compro uma estação metrológica e encontrei esta ( http://cgi.ebay.de/WoW-Wetterstatio...tsgeräte_Wettermessung_PM?hash=item4cec216659 ) gostava de saber se já alguém testou uma destas, e se vale a pena, queria a estação que fosse minimamente  fiável e desse para inserir dados online.
Compro esta ou espero mais um tempo em compro a WMR100??

Muito Obrigado
Ricardo Nunes


----------

